# lecture video facebook



## kayos (3 Avril 2017)

Bonjour, 

ca fait un moment que je voulais venir vous soumettre cette remarque...

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, notamment sur facebook, il est assez difficile de lire des videos. J'ai une connexion internet "normale" avec 7/8GG, mais quand je clique sur une vidéo, elle commence, 2, 3 secondes puis s'arrete et assez souvent elle ne charge plus vraiment... ou alors il faut attendre un temps infini ! 
J'immagine bien que chrome, ou fb pré-charge un peu les videos et que c'est pour ca que j'ai les 3 premières secondes mais pourquoi ensuite pour avoir le reste c'est un cauchemard ? 

est ce qu'il n'y a qu'à moi que ca fait ca ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (1 Mai 2017)

Tu as essayé un autre navigateur pour voir si le probleme persiste ?


----------

